# Just wanted to give props to



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

not sure if this is ther proper topic

but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
work I am sure it takes to keep this site up and running!


I enjoy it everyday....

There is no other lowrider site like it.

Anything from conversating, tips, quick responses, tips, tricks, everthing right here!

Keep it rolling!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

I may have said tips twice but thanks a million


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2009, 10:44 PM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

hard to believe how much I check this site out :0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Shit man.... if it wasnt for LayItLow, eBay, MySpace, and AssParade i wouldnt even have a computer!!! :roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 2 2009, 01:16 AM~13761949
> *Shit man.... if it wasnt for  AssParade i wouldnt even have a computer!!!  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 2 2009, 01:19 AM~13761970
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know you have a Platinum Membership to both!!! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

shhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

lets not forget all the hatin :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Has anyone ever met Gary in real life... or is he like Bigfoot and the Loch Ness Monster?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 2 2009, 01:23 AM~13762000
> *Has anyone ever met Gary in real life... or is he like Bigfoot and the Loch Ness Monster?
> *


he hangs out with TOM from myspace...


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

:roflmao: 

but yes I log in daily and Gary is doing a good job, like the fact too that he is as undercover as Bigfoot and the monster of Loch ness.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Yeah I have meet a ton of people of this site. I have also learned a lot. Maybe thats why its so addictive.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 2 2009, 01:24 AM~13762010
> *he hangs out with TOM from myspace...
> *


And Bean from SneakySubwayCellPhoneUpskirtPics.com


----------



## daragez (Apr 8, 2009)

your welcome...! no problem!...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

it would be even better if the "SEARCH" section worked. but, no other complaints.  
actually, i still dont get why this face is in here... :tongue:....... :dunno: and we have 2 smokers. cant we get one flippin the bird...or mooning? or even a little tit action or something.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

the search function is really really bad, I bet we wouldn't have so much repost topics if it worked proper.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 2 2009, 11:31 PM~13768583
> *it would be even better if the "SEARCH"  section worked. but, no other complaints.
> actually, i still dont get why this face is in here... :tongue:....... :dunno: and we have 2 smokers.  cant we get one flippin the bird...or mooning? or even a little tit action or something.
> *


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

TTT For Lay It Low :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 3 2009, 02:54 AM~13769388
> *the search function is really really bad, I bet we wouldn't have so much repost topics if it worked proper.
> *


im sayin. i repost topics all the time because i cant find them.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 3 2009, 07:42 AM~13769754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aw, you ***!! :cheesy: where do you pick one of those up?


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

FOR REAL, TTT FOR LAYITLOW, ITS BEEN HELPING LOWRIDING TO STAY ALIVE IN ONE WAY OR ANOTHER, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: most of the time its here where i find out about car show, hangouts, etc


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2009, 09:44 PM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 3 2009, 09:25 AM~13770175
> *FOR REAL, TTT FOR LAYITLOW, ITS BEEN HELPING LOWRIDING TO STAY ALIVE IN ONE WAY OR ANOTHER,  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: most of the time its here where i find out about car show, hangouts, etc
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 2 2009, 12:23 AM~13762000
> *Has anyone ever met Gary in real life... or is he like Bigfoot and the Loch Ness Monster?
> *


LOL I was wondering the same thing LOL. I wonder if thats even his real pic LOL


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 3 2009, 06:42 AM~13769754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how can i get this


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@May 3 2009, 02:47 PM~13771668
> *how can i get this
> *


JUST SWIPE IT RIGHT OFF OF THIS POST


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 3 2009, 03:07 PM~13772091
> *JUST SWIPE IT RIGHT OFF OF THIS POST
> *










:yes:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@May 3 2009, 04:30 PM~13772241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin thief!!!







:cheesy:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

This site has held me up from getting work done for years,,, THANKS!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This is my main site man :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2009, 09:44 PM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2009, 08:04 PM~13773383
> *This is my main site man :biggrin:
> *


Damn right! I got my Layitlow Certification Degree! I've learned so many tricks and tips for Hydraulic setups, Painting, interiors,etc. It's awesome to see buildups of top showcars done in backyards before they even hit the magazines! 
Being from Iowa, my only other info for Lowriders was the mags, but we all forgot LRM exists when LAYITLOW took over!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2009, 10:44 PM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Yep, LIL is great..............


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Could use improvement tho. I been here for years. Could be moterated better.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 2 2009, 01:23 AM~13762000
> *Has anyone ever met Gary in real life... or is he like Bigfoot and the Loch Ness Monster?
> *


Question of the year. LOL. Any one?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2009, 07:04 PM~13773383
> *This is my main site man :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

It's my home page. :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

OLP...HOLD ON..








OK. THERE IT IS. :biggrin:


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 2 2009, 03:44 AM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...


x2 brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2009, 09:44 PM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...



x 100 i live on this site met alot a cool ppl and got a lot of inspiration


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 4 2009, 12:56 PM~13780413
> *x 100 i live on this site met alot a cool ppl and got a lot of inspiration
> *


X 204 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Thats right!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Thats right!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

TTT4LIL


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

has saved me a lot of money too, instead of trial and error most of the time someone here has already done it. thanks LIL


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@May 6 2009, 02:29 AM~13800271
> *has saved me a lot of money too, instead of trial and error most of the time someone here has already done it. thanks LIL
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2009, 11:44 PM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...


x1000000000000000000 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 6 2009, 06:10 AM~13800718
> *x1000000000000000000  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2525685590000000


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LAYITLOW IS BETTER THAN ANY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE LOL BUT YEA PROPS TO GARY FOR PUTTIN OUT A GOOD SITE FOR US THE RIDERS.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2009, 09:44 PM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...


YOUR 100% RITE THIS SITE IS A LOWRIDERS BIBLE , FILLED WITH GOOD & EVIL THIS SITE IS THE SHIZZZZZZZZZIT ,ALWAYS GOOD INFO ON HERE MUCH PROPS TO THIS SITE    THANKS GARY FOR LOOKING OUT 4 US RIDERS .


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@May 7 2009, 07:24 PM~13819349
> * THIS SITE IS A LOWRIDERS BIBLE , FILLED WITH GOOD & EVIL
> *


Hahahaha... i like that.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:worship: LOVE THIS PLACE


----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: for layitlow


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 7 2009, 09:33 PM~13822046
> *Hahahaha... i like that.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

THE BEST LOWRIDER FORUM IN THE WORLD X10.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 2 2009, 12:24 AM~13762010
> *he hangs out with TOM from myspace...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

WUT'S CRACK'N.. THANK'S TO L I L.. THEY JUS LIKE THE DREAM TEAM...
ALWAY'S HOLD'N IT DOWN & KEEP'N IT 100% :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

yes sir


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Great topic


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@May 11 2009, 05:28 PM~13855717
> *Great topic
> *


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+May 1 2009, 10:23 PM~13762000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 3 2009, 10:47 PM~13775951
> *Question of the year. LOL. Any one?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 2 2009, 12:24 AM~13762010
> *he hangs out with TOM from myspace...
> *


Sup? I was strolling through the pages and read your post about Gary hanging out with Tom from myspace...too FUNNY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Late, Firme ClassicS, San Jose


----------



## mdz85olds (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 2 2009, 01:24 AM~13762010
> *he hangs out with TOM from myspace...
> *


only when TOM is cutting Gary's yard!! :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

and what about off topic no other web site has off topic like this :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

if it wasnt for LayItLow and ebay i wouldnt have a computer give alotta props to the guy that came up with this,im new to this and in such lil time iv learned more n more bout it,give props to all the guys that reply n post to topics and take there time to do so respect to all you layitlow guys  :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

:420:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 2 2009, 12:16 AM~13761949
> *Shit man.... if it wasnt for LayItLow, eBay, MySpace, and AssParade i wouldnt even have a computer!!!  :roflmao:
> *


I don't even know how to use a computer.for me its LAYITLOW,EBAY,CRAIGSLIST,AND EMAILS.LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 3 2009, 11:03 PM~13775542
> *Could use improvement tho. I been here for years.  Could be moterated better.
> *


 :0 SOME ONE IS LOOKING FOR A BAN LOL.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 4 2009, 05:30 AM~13776989
> *It's my home page. :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

Half the shit I know from hydros I learned from layitlow


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HAS ANY 1 MEET GARY?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2009, 09:44 PM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2009, 11:44 PM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

we need to have a layitlow tour lol


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

LiL is my homepage. If it wasn't for this site I would have thought lowriding was almost dead. There are no lowriders here in Tallahassee so it's nice to see that lowriding is still alive when I come on this site.


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s+May 1 2009, 09:44 PM~13761211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*AMEN :worship: :worship: GARY :worship: :worship: *


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 23 2009, 10:14 PM~15170521
> *AMEN  :worship:  :worship: GARY :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2009, 10:44 PM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...


GARY BANNED ME BEFORE :angry: but it was only for a day :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 8 2009, 12:16 AM~15595660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gary lookin like a geico caveman with a fresh cut :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:rofl:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

what everyone else said... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2009, 09:44 PM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

I appreciate all the support and comments! THANKS! I know you all are the ones who really make things happen... I just need to work harder on keeping the server running better.

I have a few plans to spice things up even a bit more around here too but I work at a snails pace anymore.


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sometimes i think? what if layitlow went away, what would i do :0 lol


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 8 2009, 12:16 AM~15595660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, old picture. I'm even more disheveled now.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Nov 8 2009, 12:39 AM~15595807
> *I appreciate all the support and comments! THANKS! I know you all are the ones who really make things happen... I just need to work harder on keep the server running better.
> 
> I have a few plans to spice things up even a bit around here too but I work at a snails pace anymore.
> *


tHANKS BIG G!!!!!!!!!!!!1 I DONT KNOW WHAT I WOULD DO WITHOUT THIS PLACE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Nov 8 2009, 02:48 AM~15595848
> *Dang, old picture. I'm even more disheveled now.
> 
> 
> ...


where the fuck you be looking at homie lol


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 8 2009, 12:51 AM~15595860
> *where the fuck you be looking at homie lol
> *


The ceiling. :dunno:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Nov 8 2009, 01:55 AM~15595871
> *The ceiling. :dunno:
> *


props for this site gary alot of people bust your balls but deep down you know they love you (no ****) if it wasnt for this site id probably be a serial flasher or something


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 13 2009, 10:10 AM~15653669
> *props for this site gary  alot of people bust your balls but deep down you know they love you (no ****) if it wasnt for this site id probably be a serial flasher or something
> *



Gary ... a lot of people have made connections, have learned things they normally wouldn't have & or would've taken them 3X longer to learn or figure out. You probably take it for granted & or don't realize the impact this site has made on many!

May not mean much ...
BUT 
I thank you for what you've created & provide us with.
I thank you!


:worship:


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 7 2009, 11:49 PM~15595852
> *tHANKS BIG G!!!!!!!!!!!!1 I DONT KNOW WHAT I WOULD DO WITHOUT THIS PLACE
> *


x2 on that.
id sell my computer


----------



## Coupe R DeVille (Jun 29, 2009)

I am fairly new to the site but been around low riding for a while and must say if it were not for this site I would not know half of what I do.Not to mention I would not spend half as much time on the computer.Thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2009, 09:44 PM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Nov 14 2009, 11:00 PM~15667587
> *Gary ... a lot of people have made connections, have learned things they normally wouldn't have & or would've taken them 3X longer to learn or figure out. You probably take it for granted & or don't realize the impact this site has made on many!
> 
> May not mean much ...
> ...


 :uh: you D.U.I. again


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 16 2009, 06:08 PM~15681598
> *:uh: you D.U.I. again
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: Especially off topic :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LAYITLOW IS BETTER THAN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 16 2009, 09:54 PM~15685523
> *LAYITLOW IS BETTER THAN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!!
> *


thats not saying much


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOL


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

PLEEZ BULEEV THIS IS THE BEST SITE IN THE WORLD..

BUT IT'S BOUT TO GET A COUPLE ****** FUCKED UP!


----------



## Fatfella13 (Jul 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@May 29 2009, 05:16 PM~14040427
> *and what about off topic no other web site has off topic like this :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FA SHOOOO


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 2 2009, 12:15 PM~13764088
> *And Bean from SneakySubwayCellPhoneUpskirtPics.com
> *


he is sneaky with those pics.


:cheesy:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Nov 8 2009, 01:48 AM~15595848
> *Dang, old picture. I'm even more disheveled now.
> 
> 
> ...


that presa canario must be a monster by now...


----------



## lil_k85 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

lay it low is the reason I got back into this shit. thanks a million.


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

its this website, thats get's people connected, and keep's the game going!


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 2 2009, 05:35 PM~15850192
> *that presa canario must be a monster by now...
> *


Yeah, she's grown up a bit


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

yeah this is the Site.

It's been a year for me and its a habit.

lay it low is the best things ive seen you get lowriders to connect and to see what's hapnin'

keep it goin 4 real.

cobra


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

LIL is bad ass. We need a LIL Supershow :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

is gary related to tom on myspace lol


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 16 2009, 01:39 AM~15995568
> *is gary related to tom on myspace lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2009, 09:44 PM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...



*STREET FAME CUSTOMS SAN DIEGO AGREES WITH YA PIMP...

LETS CLAP IT UP FOR PIMP JUICE FOR POSTING A GOOD ASS POST 2 LAYITLOW...
WE LOVE YA'LL LAYITLOW.COM*


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Couldn't imagine life w/o it!!!Thanks.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 17 2009, 07:55 PM~16015405
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Couldn't imagine life w/o it!!!Thanks.
> *


x2 I love layitlow. All the youngsters coming up nowadays are lucky to have this site. Back in the days, we didn't have layitlow, and I had to learn a lot of things the hard way. Props to Gary. Merry Christmas.  Layitlow is the shit.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 25 2009, 03:23 AM~16085529
> *x2  I love layitlow.  All the youngsters coming up nowadays are lucky to have this site.  Back in the days, we didn't have layitlow, and I had to learn a lot of things the hard way.  Props to Gary.  Merry Christmas.   Layitlow is the shit.
> *


x2010, plus good snow flake efect,


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

:nicoderm: 

I'm here ever-day.........Great site !!

I don't know if it was mentioned..I'd like to have a space to click on just for Bombs ONLY. Classifieds.........

Thanks....Keep up the good work !

Later


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah!!! I would like to thank LIL for ruining my marriage and making my kids hate me  


























:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 25 2009, 11:05 AM~16087327
> *x2010, plus good snow flake efect,
> *





:cheesy:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 3 2009, 06:57 PM~13773323
> *This site has held me up from getting work done for years,,, THANKS!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
true true, all day every day
i have to turn it off to get any work done :roflmao: :roflmao: 
layitlow rules :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 1 2009, 11:23 PM~13762000
> *Has anyone ever met Gary in real life... or is he like Bigfoot and the Loch Ness Monster?
> *


you're a moderator, haven't you met him to do some special test or something? :biggrin:


----------



## mister camaro (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2009, 08:44 PM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...


X a billion even I really dont come up here I stay in OT but it's the best website ever!!! ^TTMFT!!!! :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2009, 11:44 PM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...


x2,000,000... Apart from just entertainment, this site is an amazing resource.. there's basically nothing you can't find out on here lowrider/car related....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

badass lowrider site!!!


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

im hooked! is there like AA for lil addicts?

hi, my name is jason, and im addicted to lil...


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

great site to get info and meet new people 

no ****


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 26 2009, 10:37 PM~16099014
> *im hooked! is there like AA for lil addicts?
> 
> hi, my name is jason, and im addicted to lil...
> *


no doubt


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

the only thing i would change if anyone was listening is to break up the classifieds into cars for sale and cars wanted. 
or even into sections, 30s, 40s, 50s for sale etc 

imagine how easy that would make things :biggrin: , maybe im just a lazy fkkka :happysad:


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

For sure big props to "L I L" and all the riders that make it wat it is.... great source for me as a younger cat to pick up as much knowledge on both building my car and all the history to lowriding :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

:biggrin: thats rite addicted


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

No doubt! This LIL thing connected alot of dudes in alot of time zones. Bringing that California dreaming to all parts of the map. Much love to LIL Family


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## CMonte3 (Jan 6, 2009)

Rides + Information + People = Lay It Low


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

LayItLow is the shit never found a website like it its always on point TTT for LayItLow for real :thumbsup: uffin: its like myspace but better tho


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Jan 26 2010, 03:02 PM~16418501
> *LayItLow is the shit never found a website like it its always on point TTT for LayItLow for real  :thumbsup:  uffin: its like myspace but better tho
> *


X76 :biggrin:


----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

this is the best site, everyone i know involved with lows came from here....(living in ct is a bitch...)


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

I definately agree

the classifieds have grown enormously in the past couple years



No need to go much place else to locate things


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I believe that LIL has brought the Lowrider Car Clubs and Solo Riders in Arizona together like never before! We have had several events here where clubs from all over have joined and had great times!!! Ya, the hoppers go at it at times, But its all for the love of the game. But when you walk by a club at a picnic and someone offers you a cold one or some food. That straight up is respect and love for each other!!! We have much Love and respect for all lowriding people out there!!! LIL, is one reason we all get along. If you dont beleive me, see you in Phx for the LRM show!!! Encanto Park, Saturday March 6th, after you set up your display! come on out, The AZ Side will be Grilln and Chillin!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  PEACE!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

does anyone know when layitlow started, 
this is my best website by the way


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

I think in 2000 or 2001


wonder who the first 5 members were?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Feb 10 2010, 03:15 PM~16573926
> *I think in 2000 or 2001
> wonder who the first 5 members were?
> *


heres the first 10

Name	Level	Group	Joined	Posts	


Administrator OG Member	May 2001	33 

LayItLow Admin	May 2001	4,888 

Vatoloco OG Member	Jun 2001	461 

LowwRydah OG Member	Jun 2001	70 

CADDYridenLOW United Ridaz	Jun 2001	626 

LSonDubz OG Member	Jul 2001	5,429 

KngPn83CpDvll OG Member	Jul 2001	38 

k gee™ Moderator	Jul 2001	17,795 

DRLOWZ Moderator	Jul 2001	6,724 

sir scrapy OG Member	Aug 2001	407


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

my first screen name on here was `lowcadi` :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 10 2010, 06:45 PM~16574202
> *heres the first 10
> 
> Name	Level	Group	Joined	Posts
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2009, 09:44 PM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>I have to give LIL major props for bring the "World Wide Lowriding Community" together. Thanks for all LIL has done by keeping this site up and running. "Only the Strong Survive"  </span>*


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

i used to hit up"KING OF RIMS"
to find out about events.
iasked him how the hell did he always know what was going on.
he told me Layitlow, the rest is history


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2009, 10:44 PM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...


YES...FUCK YES


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

Layitlow TTMFT :biggrin: i love this site #1


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I been on L.I.L. since its infancy and many crashing servers....been an avid user since! Thanks Gary!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@May 4 2010, 12:11 PM~17387826
> *i used to hit up"KING OF RIMS"
> to find out about events.
> iasked him how the hell did he always know what was going on.
> ...


i was looking for porn and found "The hope she's 18 topic" in offtopic :happysad: 
been on Layitlow since then :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jun 17 2010, 04:25 PM~17818138
> *i was looking for porn and found "The hope she's 18 topic" in offtopic :happysad:
> been on Layitlow since then :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 17 2010, 04:27 PM~17818148
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad: just being honest :happysad:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jun 17 2010, 04:29 PM~17818157
> *:happysad: just being honest :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup: lol


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jun 17 2010, 07:25 PM~17818138
> *i was looking for porn and found "The hope she's 18 topic" in offtopic :happysad:
> been on Layitlow since then :biggrin:
> *


haha


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

Has anyone given props to this site on any magazine?
Also thanks Gary this site is like walmart, it has it all!! Get some religious arguments in lowrider general, any good advice in the how to topics, inspiration in post your rides, motivation in project rides, hate, bad advice and a good laugh in off topic . I love it!!!!!! :biggrin:
MB


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2009, 10:44 PM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jun 24 2010, 08:29 PM~17880376
> *Has anyone given props to this site on any magazine?
> Also thanks Gary this site is like walmart, it has it all!! Get some religious arguments in lowrider general, any good advice in the how to topics, inspiration in post your rides, motivation in project rides, hate, bad advice and a good laugh in off topic and porn and gardening tips in the cabaret. I love it!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Please ban, its not suppose to be mentioned in offtopic let alone in Lowrider General 

your not worthy of those chichis :angry:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jun 25 2010, 02:00 PM~17887049
> *Please ban, its not suppose to be mentioned in offtopic let alone in Lowrider General
> 
> your not worthy of those chichis :angry:
> *


agreed :angry:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

If im not rollin the streets im kicking back on layitlow.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 13 2010, 06:53 PM~18557401
> *If im not rollin the streets im kicking back on layitlow.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2009, 11:44 PM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...



definitely an amazing source of information, etc....project rides is a real inspiration.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 14 2010, 06:24 PM~18564424
> *:h5:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Lil'Chuko (Feb 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

I NUT IN MY PANTS EVERYTIME I GET ON LAYITLOW!!!!!!! GOOD JOB LAYITLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madd-Dogg (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2009, 11:44 PM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jun 17 2010, 04:25 PM~17818138
> *i was looking for porn and found "The hope she's 18 topic" in offtopic :happysad:
> been on Layitlow since then :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jun 17 2010, 04:29 PM~17818157
> *:happysad: just being honest :happysad:
> *


i thought off topic (topics) couldn't be found through search engines?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

many hours have been spent at work bullshiting on lil :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jun 24 2010, 10:29 PM~17880376
> *Has anyone given props to this site on any magazine?
> Also thanks Gary this site is like walmart, it has it all!! Get some religious arguments in lowrider general, any good advice in the how to topics, inspiration in post your rides, motivation in project rides, hate, bad advice and a good laugh in off topic . I love it!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> MB
> *


i believe a guy from r.o. mentioned it on livin the low life


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

*BIG PROPS TO THE GENTE BEHIND THE SCENES OF LAYITLOW, I'M A LOYAL FAN OF THIS SITE, IT HAS SO MUCH INFO TO OFFER. IT IS ALSO A NETWORKING GOLD MINE! TTT!!!*


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

how many of us would have their cars finished if there was no LAYITLOW?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 23 2010, 04:09 AM~18640211
> *i thought off topic (topics) couldn't be found through search engines?
> *


im a nerd i can find anything


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Sep 28 2010, 07:38 PM~18686138
> *i believe a guy from r.o. mentioned it on livin the low life
> *


i beleive it was also mentioned on lrm and on a news cast for doing one of the kids that passed away :angel: from cancer


----------



## THEE REAL OG RYDER (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2009, 11:44 PM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...


Ill drink to that.


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

if it wasnt for this site i would of never knew there was a car club in kansas. TTT for L.I.L


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2009, 10:44 PM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2009, 10:44 PM~13761211
> *not sure if this is ther proper topic
> 
> but I just wanted to congratulate and give thanks for all the hard
> ...


lil is the best lowriding site in my opinion it has evrything tips from fellow builders..bullshiters, haters,chicks, and pretty much anything else to do with lo lows....this is my favorite site ..mayne!!


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

NO BULLSHIT


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Sep 29 2010, 12:39 PM~18693288
> *how many of us would have their cars finished if there was no LAYITLOW?????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

best site ever


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

I migh be getting a divorce becouse I'm on here more then my wife


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## SICK 87 (Nov 9, 2008)

TTT for lil :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i wonder if gary still got his cadillacs


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:

website has helped me out a lot


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------

